
Ask HN: Accidentally hit the 'hide' link. How do I get the story to show again? - 4gotmypw
I could Search for the story, but on mobile I&#x27;m not seeing a Search field.
======
verdverm
Go to you HN profile, you can find the stories you've hidden there

